# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Cila është arsyeja që krenohemi që jemi shqiptar?

## ILMGAP

Cila është arsyeja që Krenohemi që jemi Shqiptar?Dhe pse bëhemi patriot me fjalë e jo me vepra?Pse nuk e duam diturin , Pse gjithmonë Shqiptari është ai që sjell probleme si në vendet tona ( Kosovë - Shqipëri ) si në vendet jashtë saj?Pse i duam ata që na SHKELIN?Pse i frigohemi atyre që na shkelin dhe nuk hapim gojat në kundërshtim me ta ? Këto dhe shumë pyetje të tjera . . . nëse dëshironi përgjigjuni por më të rëndësishmes . . . *CILA ËSHTË ARSYEJA QË KRENOHEMI QË JEMI SHQIPTAR?*

----------


## goldian

se kemi femrat me seksi e meshkujt me te bukur ne bote

----------


## skender76

> Cila është arsyeja që Krenohemi që jemi Shqiptar?Dhe pse bëhemi patriot me fjalë e jo me vepra?Pse nuk e duam diturin , Pse gjithmonë Shqiptari është ai që sjell probleme si në vendet tona ( Kosovë - Shqipëri ) si në vendet jashtë saj?Pse i duam ata që na SHKELIN?Pse i frigohemi atyre që na shkelin dhe nuk hapim gojat në kundërshtim me ta ? Këto dhe shumë pyetje të tjera . . . nëse dëshironi përgjigjuni por më të rëndësishmes . . . *CILA ËSHTË ARSYEJA QË KRENOHEMI QË JEMI SHQIPTAR?*


Tema asht shum intersante, por duhet ta kishe shtru pak ma but. Arsya sepse, mer shoku, kjo periudh qe po kalojm quhet TRANZICION. Arsye per me qen krenar qe jena Shqiptar gjen n'historin e kombit ton. Por kjo nuk do t'thot qe ne t'dalim nga mjesi e deri n'dark duke bertit qe JAM KRENAR QE JAM SHQIPTAR. Un jetoj n'It dhe po t'them se edhe ktu kan arsye per me qen krenar sa te dush. Un mendoj se vlerimin duhet me ta ba t'tjert.......

----------


## DeuS

Po e shave nenen tende, c'pret nga nusja pastaj?! 

Keshtu eshte bere puna jone..

----------


## Adavid

deri para pak kohe isha krenar per shume gjera...por ne kohet e fundit po zbuloj vetem zhgenjime nga populli yne...NUK JAM ASPAK KRENAR QE JAM SHQIPTAR.!!!!
jua them tani arsyen...para ca kohesh eshte hapur tema per centralin berthamor qe do behet ne shkoder dhe per biomasen qe do behet ne lezhe...(per teme ne shkoder ka pasur 127 komente ndersa per ate te lezhes vetem 9)..ajo qe me vjen inat eshte  se per temat me titull "Kush eshte Sali Berisha" dhe "kush eshte Edi Rama" kishte rreth 500 pergjigje per secilen..
ne jemi vetem popull llafazan qe kur vjen puna per te reaguar rrime si pula te lagura..ne lezhe dhe ne shkoder luhet e ardhmja jone,ajo e brezave qe do vijne dhe njerezit japin mendime se kush edhe edi apo saliu......bahhh me thoni ju se perse duhet te jem krenar qe jam shqiptar????

----------


## Adaes

Edhe kinezi eshte krenar qe eshte kinez pavarsisht ca mendojne per te te tjeret....

Per mendimin tim eshte turp te mos krenohesh per ate qe je...per te qenurit shqiptar..
I urrej ca njerez qe ndonjeher prezantohen si prej nje vendi tjeter,sepse kane frike se mos bashkbiseduesi mund ta nenvlersoje se eshte shqiptar...

*Me te mirat e te keqijat e Shqiperise...ne shqiptare mbesim deri sa te vdesim...*

----------


## ABSOLUTE

*Realisht*, veshtire eshte te gjesh ndonje virtyt apo çkadoqoft, qe te ben te krenohesh, qe je shqiptar! E them me keqardhje sepse dhe une jam i till. 
Paraprakisht mendova dhe me intrigoi kogja shume pyetja, por sinqerisht ende nuk po me bie ne mendje ndonje vlere e mirefillt, qe me ben te krenohem ne pergjthesi, qe jam* Shqiptar*.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## firaku

Te shumta........................

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Cila është arsyeja që Krenohemi që jemi Shqiptar?Dhe pse bëhemi patriot me fjalë e jo me vepra?Pse nuk e duam diturin , Pse gjithmonë Shqiptari është ai që sjell probleme si në vendet tona ( Kosovë - Shqipëri ) si në vendet jashtë saj?Pse i duam ata që na SHKELIN?Pse i frigohemi atyre që na shkelin dhe nuk hapim gojat në kundërshtim me ta ? Këto dhe shumë pyetje të tjera . . . nëse dëshironi përgjigjuni por më të rëndësishmes . . . *CILA ËSHTË ARSYEJA QË KRENOHEMI QË JEMI SHQIPTAR?*


-------------
1.Duhet të jesh krenar sepse je  trashëgimtar i një populli të lashtë (Ilirëve) që i ka dhënë njerzimit shumë.
Kujto: Shënë Jeronimin,Dioklecianin,Konstantinin e Madh,
Justinianin,Anastasin,Gjin Bua Shpatin,Gjergj Kastriotin,Lekën e Kanunin e madh të Maleve,Pal Engjellin,Barletin,Buzukun,Bogdanin,Matrengen,Kuve  ndin e Arbrit,Naumin e Veqilharxhëve,Frashërlinjët,Lidhjen e Prizrenit,Mic Sokolin,Hasan Prishtinën,Ismail Qemalin,Luigj Gurakuqin,Bajram Currin........
2. Ka që janë vetëm me fjalë,po ka që edhe me kok e kanë paguar e treguar patriotizmin.Qerqiz e Bajo Topulli,Isa Boletini,Adem Jashari,Azem Hajdari e ata mijra të pa emer që ranë në shumë lufta e u bënë qirinjë për këto që kemi sot....
3.Kush të tha se nuk e duam diturinë ?
-Themelues i Universitetit të Stambollit kush ishte tjetër përveç Hoxhë Tahsinit e shumë shqiptarëbve tjerë duke e përfshirë edhe të madhin Sami bej Frashëri etj.,...
3.Ëdo vend ka qytetarë problematikë.As ne në Kosovë e as në Shqipëri hiç nuk jemi më problematik se sa në vendet tjera.Shiko statistikat e krimeve të rënda në gjithë botën....
4.Kush të rrejti djal se i duam shtypsit,të huajt e paftuar ?
Në luftën e fundit ranë së paku 15000 shqiprtarë sepse nuk deshen të përkulen....

Njihe vendin tënd,gjuhen,kulturën,historinë tënde dhe do ta duash këtë vend që zoti na e dha....neve shqiptarëve.

----------


## Harudi

Edhe pse munda të sjellë diçka nga përvoja ime në këtë temë,më bëri përshtypje ky përshkrim i mburrjes shqiptare në katër pamje... 



*Mburrje shqiptare në katër pamje * 

Shkruar nga Bardh Rugova     
e premte . 17 prill 2009 

Me sebep
Në botë njerëzit mburren me ndershmërinë e tyre, me shprehitë e punës, me qetësinë individuale dhe me civilizimin. Kosovarët mburren me të tjera veti

*Pamja e parë* është një kafene e vogël, pak para fajronit. Dritat janë të zbehta dhe tavolinat janë bosh. Të gjitha, përveç njërës, fare në skaj. Aty është ulur një burrë në moshë pak më të shtyrë dhe tymos duhan i vetmuar. Kamerieri ia ndërron taketuken dhe duket më i hareshëm se herë të tjera. Pastaj, burri i vetmuar ngrihet ngadalë-ngadalë, i thotë diçka me zë të ulët kamerierit dhe niset po aq ngadalë-ngadalë drejt derës.

Kamerieri vjen te tavolina jonë.

A e patë, atë njeri?!

Po!

A e njohët, kush ishte?!

Jo!

Këtij njeriu i mjafton të rrijë me ty pesë minuta, e të të mashtrojë, e të t’i marrë, në mos gjë tjetër, dhjetë euro. S’ka më i samës. Aty për aty të bën budalla!

Kush qenka ky!

Babai im! 

Kaq tregoi kamerieri dhe vazhdoi me mburrje drejt banakut, ku po e priste cigarja e ndezur që me tymin e saj po krijonte hije në murin e lokalit me drita të zbehta.

Një pikëçuditëse e madhe u shfaq në kokat e bashkëbiseduesve. Kamerieri sapo ishte mburrur se e kishte babanë hajn. Zakonisht, njerëzit përpiqen t’i përshkruajnë prindërit e tyre si të ndershëm, të fortë e të dijshëm. Mirëpo, që dikush mburret se e ka babën hajn e mashtrues, ky qenka një trend i ri në kulturën kosovare. 


*Pamja e dytë* është një shinobus që kalon nëpër qendër të Gjenevës. Në ulëset e prapme, dy gra shqiptare njoftohen për herë të parë. Muhabeti lidhet me shumëçka, para se të arrijë te e pashmangshmja: E ku punon ti!

Gruaja që kishte zërin pakëz më të hollë se tjetra tregon se punon në një supermarket. Pastaj merr pamjen e mburrjes.

Kjo gati se nuk është punë. Veç pare më japin. Vërtet pastruese jam, por ndonjëherë – ‘qy ndonjëherë, shpeshherë – hyj në nevojtore dhe nuk bëj asgjë. Vetëm rri dhe askush nuk më thotë asgjë. Pastaj, kur vjen koha, ia bëj nja dy herë më fshesë vër dhe shkoj në shtëpi. U kënaqa!

E lumja ti, i tha gruaja tjetër me zë pak më të trashë.

Zakonisht, njerëzit mburren me shprehitë e tyre të punës, mburren me aftësinë e tyre për të punuar. Me forcën. Tani, qenka një tjetër trend. Njerëzit po mburren me dembelinë e tyre. Me mospunën.


*Pamja e tretë* është sheshi në qendër të Prishtinës. Fryn një erë e lehtë, por burra dhe gra enden pa dert nëpër sheshin e granitit. Një burrë me mustaqe takon mikun e vjetër. Pas pyetjeve të zakonshme (qysh je? a po lodhesh?), mustaqoshi vendos t’i binte trup. 

Nuk po lodhem, por po nervozohem. E kur nervozohem unë, kurrkush ciu nuk guxon të më bëjë. Më skuqen e më zgurdullohen sytë, më nxihen buzët, një si rrëqethje ma kaplon trupin. Jam në gjendje ta shqyej këdo që më kalon pranë. Të gjithë ma kanë frikën. U them të gjithëve: mos gaboni të më bëni nervoz, se kur nervozohem nuk di pastaj çfarë mund të bëj!

Kaq tha mustaqoshi dhe i lëshoi fytyrës një hije pakëz më të rëndë. Ishte një hije: a po e di ti me kë je duke folur a jo?! 

I samës je ti, ia rrahu krahun tjetri.

Burri me mustaqe sapo po e tregonte edhe një trend të ri të mburrjes shqiptare. Po mburrej që është i trentë, i krisur, që ka probleme nervore. Në ndonjë vend tjetër, njerëzit që kanë probleme të tilla do ta konsultonin ndonjë psikiatër. Vetëm në Kosovë, kujtojnë se është virtyt të mos mund të kontrollosh vetveten. 


*Pamja e katërt* është një zyrë e pluhurosur. Dëgjohet zhurma e lehtë e tastierave të kompjuterëve dhe një telefon tutje, atje nga fundi i zyrës. Afër derës, një punëtor i ri merr ca këshilla nga punëdhënësi. Punëdhënësi i thotë se për punën që bënte, do të duhej të ishte pakëz më i gjallë, pakëz më komunikues, më i shkathët me fjalët. 

Epo, unë jam malësor, tha punëtori duke e nxjerrë gjoksin përpara me mburrje, për t’ia mbyllur gojën shefit dhe për ta argumentuar ngathtësinë e tij. 

Shefi vetëm tundi kokën.

Derisa në të gjithë botën mburren me civilizimin e tyre, shqiptarët vazhdojnë të mburren me primitivizëm. Tjetër është të respektosh traditën, trimërinë e të parëve. Mirëpo, duhet pasur parasysh se në atë traditë të afërt ka shumë pak vend për t’u mburrur me dijen, artin, shkencën, shtetbërjen, biznesin, zhvillimin e teknikës...

Në vend se të ecet përpara, disa njerëz kanë hyrë në trendin e së kaluarës, të mburrjes me të qenit i pashkollë, i palarë, i padijshëm, i pashtet, i paqytetëruar. Kudo në botë njerëzit mburren me nivelin shkencor, me artin, me trashëgiminë në fushën e dijes, por ne mburremi me mosdije dhe moscivilizim.

Kështu, mbyllen katër pamjet e mburrjeve shqiptare. Mburremi që jemi hajna, papunëtorë që i kemi nervat të dobëta dhe që jemi të paqytetëruar.

Në një sistem të tillë vlerash, të krijuar nga sistemi i arsimit, mediumet dhe institucionet kosovare në disa vjet të fundit, ata që janë të ndershëm, punëtorë, të qytetëruar, që mund të kontrollojnë sjelljet e tyre konsiderohen qullashë që nuk i duhen shoqërisë. Vaj shoqëria!


Me fjalë të tjera: Siç thotë edhe ajo motoja olimpike: ndonjëherë, me rëndësi është vetëm të marrësh pjesë!

----------


## toni007

njehere e nenje kohe ishte "*trimeria"*

----------


## Daniel Maker

ahengu mer daj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## klaus fisher

> deri para pak kohe isha krenar per shume gjera...por ne kohet e fundit po zbuloj vetem zhgenjime nga populli yne...NUK JAM ASPAK KRENAR QE JAM SHQIPTAR.!!!!
> jua them tani arsyen...para ca kohesh eshte hapur tema per centralin berthamor qe do behet ne shkoder dhe per biomasen qe do behet ne lezhe...(per teme ne shkoder ka pasur 127 komente ndersa per ate te lezhes vetem 9)..ajo qe me vjen inat eshte  se per temat me titull "Kush eshte Sali Berisha" dhe "kush eshte Edi Rama" kishte rreth 500 pergjigje per secilen..
> ne jemi vetem popull llafazan qe kur vjen puna per te reaguar rrime si pula te lagura..ne lezhe dhe ne shkoder luhet e ardhmja jone,ajo e brezave qe do vijne dhe njerezit japin mendime se kush edhe edi apo saliu......bahhh me thoni ju se perse duhet te jem krenar qe jam shqiptar????


I nderuar! 
Kombin nuk e perfaqeson forumi !
Personalisht ,jam krenar per prinderit,qytetin dhe Atdheun tim!Eshte dashuri dhe krenari ne te njejten kohe .
...

----------


## Roi

NUke di a na ka mbet diqka per tu krenuar........

----------


## projekti21_dk

Sa herë ka dalë kjo temë në faqe të parë jam hamendur të shkruaj apo mos të shkruaj. Dhe sot vendosa.

Unë nuk e përdori fjalën *krenari*!

Unë në Danimarkë kam pasur fatin të isha udhëheqës shkolle për mësimin në gjuhën shqipe( sa ishim në Qendrën për azilantë ) në Danimarkë. Qeveria u doli në ndihmë këtyre fëmijëve të traumatizuar duke u siguruar psikologë e psikiatra dhe në bisedë me ta si shpesh e përdorje fjalën "krenari". Në fund njëri nga psikologët tha: "*Krenaria është tipar i njerëzve ( shoqërisë ) primitivë*"!
 -*Sinqeriteti* - tha- *është mbi të gjitha*!

Pas një kohe jam bindur se kishte të drejtë dhe tani jam plotësisht i bindur se kishte të drejtë!

E marr me mend se mund të ketë edhe reagime, por, me kalimin e kohës edhe ju do të bindeni se ai danezi kishte të drejtë, pse jo edhe unë që i kam besuar dhe që jam bindur!

Ndoshat do të ishte mirë të hapej një temë: *Sa jemi të sinqertë*! ( Dhe jo vetëm si temë, por të përpiqemi te bëhemi të këtillë)

P.S. që të vlerësohet një gjë, duhet të krahasohet së paku me një tjetër. A mund ta bëjë dikush një krahasim, nga ky aspekt, me popuj tjerë!

----------


## alibaba

Ata që nuk ndjejnë krenari për vete, le të asimilohen lirisht, dhe le të humbin nga sytë tanë, e nga tokat tona.

Ne duam të vazhdojmë aty ku jemi. Nëse ky apo ai do të bjerë poshtë, mos të na tërheq dhe neve me vete.

----------


## Chingy

> Cila është arsyeja që Krenohemi që jemi Shqiptar?Dhe pse bëhemi patriot me fjalë e jo me vepra?Pse nuk e duam diturin , Pse gjithmonë Shqiptari është ai që sjell probleme si në vendet tona ( Kosovë - Shqipëri ) si në vendet jashtë saj?Pse i duam ata që na SHKELIN?Pse i frigohemi atyre që na shkelin dhe nuk hapim gojat në kundërshtim me ta ? Këto dhe shumë pyetje të tjera . . . nëse dëshironi përgjigjuni por më të rëndësishmes . . . *CILA ËSHTË ARSYEJA QË KRENOHEMI QË JEMI SHQIPTAR?*


Ne rradhe te pare duhet te krenohemi se jemi bij te kesaj toke dhe duhet ti sherbejm kesaj toke,ketij populli dhe brezave qe do te vijn deri ne fund..(kjo vlen per cdo popull)..Ne rradhe te dyte nuk eshte e vertete qe nuk e duam diturine..Ka me qindra e mijra studente shqiptare qe shkelqejn ne universitetet boterore..Ndoshta ne Shqiperi niveli eshte me i dobet po kjo vjen per faj te pushtetareve qe na kane udhehequr ne vitet e pas-komunizmit...Ne rradhe te trete ne nuk i duam ata qe na shkelin...Kjo vertetohet te ne shqiptaret qe jetojm jashte trojeve tona ku jemi te zotet e vetes(te lene pasdore totalisht nga shteti jone) dhe nuk na shkel njeri me kembe...Ne rradhe te katert nuk jemi vetem ne qe hapin probleme ne bote..Mos bini pre e propagandes se shteteve te huaja(sidomos Itali) ku nje krim i nje shqiptari(tani e kan kap me rumenet shyqyr) mer 10 minuta ne edicionin e lajmeve...Ne nuk jemi rrace perfekte..Ka edhe kriminele midis nesh,ka edhe frikacake edhe spiuna edhe tradhtare si ne cdo popull por duhet te dini se per cdo 3-4 kriminele qe kapen ka 30000-40000 punetore te ndershem qe punojn si kuaj dhe me ballin lart per ti dhene nje te ardhme vetes...Nqs dikush ka bredhur neper bote e din kete realitet..Dhe pike se fundi jam krenar qe jam shqiptar sepse kam te njejtin gjak si ai i Pirros,i Skenderbeut,i Ismail Qemalit,i vellezerve Frasheri,i Gjergj Fishtes,i Adem Jasharit,i Nene Terezes dhe sa e sa figurave te mrekullueshme qe kemi...Jam krenar sepse jam rritur me principet qe te jemi gjithmone trima,te guximshem,te drejte,te ndershem dhe te beses..Cilesi qe jo shum popuj i kan te gjitha bashke...Kemi difekte si te gjithe te tjeret,jemi popull me shum pak fat ne pushtetaret e shekullit te fundit po jemi popull qe ia vlen qe te jemi krenar...Mos harroni kush jemi e nga vijm sepse nuk do te dijm ku do te shkojm...Pershendetje..

----------


## DOR

sepse nje e treta e popullit eshte perendimore? hahaha Jo per historine per udheheqesit qe i kemi dhone europes dhe lindjes dhe per te tjere qe do ti japim!

----------


## ardis

po mundohem te gjej dicka po veshtire e kam, pervec bujarise dhe deri diku respektit per moshen e trete, asgje pozitive nuk kemi, mendimi im eshte ,mos me paragjykoni.

----------


## Prudence

Kemi apo skemi shume te mira,mendoj qe ska lidhje me ndjenjen e krenarise
qe per mendimin tim ashtu si pa kuptuar kjo ndjesi rritet brenda njeriut dhe grupi shoqeror ku ai ben pjese(ne kete rast etnia).
Pa e vrare shume mendjen kemi apo jo karakteristika per tu admiruar,ne nje ndeshje ne bejme tifo per skuadren tone,kur shohim flamurin tone te valevitet diku gjetke jashte kufijeve tane,perseri ndjejme emocion dhe krenari,kur x person(shqiptar) per cilesi te ndryshme(te mira kuptohet)behet i mirenjohur ne boten mbare,serish ndihemi krenare;etj etj etj

----------

